# Purple nugs (Part 2)



## davidhseo (Jun 25, 2008)

Some more purp.

Pictures

#1-2. Purple. Very dense, no purple color on this one but many crystals on the inside and very hairy. 

#3-4. Purple. Did the job, quite potent. 

#5-7. This one is NOT a purple strain actually. I included it in here only cuz it has purple color in it, haha. Anyways, this was a fluffy bud, smelled kinda fruity, sweet. Taste was same as well. THe high was definitely a sativa type. 

#8. some type of purple. Looks similar to the purple power i have in my next post, maybe it is?

#9-10(last 2 pictures). This one was a weird purple. Not too dense, kinda rough and hard bud. does that make sense? color is nice but once again, was nothing to write home about.


----------



## davidhseo (Jun 25, 2008)

More nug pictures...hmmm trying to figure out a organized efficient way to put a description on these pictures.

Pictures

#1-2. Very potent purple, as u can see by the crystal coverage and what not. 

#3-4. Purple Power. Great color but nothing special really, just satisfying purple, thats all. 

#4-5. Purple again, had a very sour, pungent smell.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 25, 2008)

beautiful !


thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

very nice buds


----------



## octobong007 (Jun 25, 2008)

gorgeous gorgeous canni-porn your showing.  question 4 ya, EXACTLY how do you get your nugs THAT tight?????  i'm all ears man


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 25, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> gorgeous gorgeous canni-porn your showing. question 4 ya, EXACTLY how do you get your nugs THAT tight????? i'm all ears man


 I second that! very nice lookin' buds ya got there, is this after curing ?


----------



## davidhseo (Jun 26, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I second that! very nice lookin' buds ya got there, is this after curing ?


 
I believe there is a misunderstanding. I am not growing these buds or any buds at all. Unfortunately, i have to buy all of my product. I'm living with my parents so I can't grow. I live in Atlanta GA but I believe alot of my nugs come from california.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 26, 2008)

i can believe that...sure looks like some nice westie buds...hope ya can get a grow up eventually tho man, here's to ya


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! Nice.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 27, 2008)

yea those buds look like the bomb!


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 27, 2008)

:aok: :aok:


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

oh oh, i think i need a new pair of pants haha


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Those last couple pics are blowing my mind!


----------

